# Rectal Prolapse Reduction Help!



## apmc (Feb 25, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post this so I decided to post on general....
Our pediatrician saw a 7 yr old boy in the office with a rectal prolapse. She did a reduction at that time.
The only code I can find for this procedure is 45900 but it is "with anesthesia" which was not done in this instance.
Not sure if I should be billing just the office visit or if there is a procedure out there that I missed.
Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks in advance for your comments.
Susan


----------

